# Fjord Aart and me free riding



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

wow, that was so cool. i love that music, it really goes with the video


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Yesssss I love that music. Braveheart gives me the chills coz Im related to him, like through my mums side. Where are you from are you scottish?


----------



## Lois (Jan 24, 2009)

thanks  no i'm not scottish, i'm dutch  live in france now, but i looove irish and scottish music!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Cool. I do too.


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

Wow, that's terrific! I think that is the sort of horse and rider bond most of us just dream about. How long did it take for you to get him to a point where you could ride him bareback and bridleless? 

Jubilee


----------



## Lois (Jan 24, 2009)

I have Aart for.. 2 years now. He was two and a half at that time. So i trained him this way from the start


----------



## SallyBaby (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow. thats amazing, you look like you have a very strong bond with your horse!


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

That is definitely something that I hope I have with whatever horse I end up getting. =) Theres a video much like that with a lady and her haflinger on the beach...maybe i can find it?


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

wow...ur very lucky!


----------



## GSJCCrider (Feb 17, 2009)

Omgsh!!!!!!! I want one sooooo bad!


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

That was a really neat video! You and your horse make a great pair. You are a really good rider too- you have a strong core and legs that never moved. 

What a great pony, 
E


----------



## Lois (Jan 24, 2009)

thank you so much 
I think I know that girl with her haflinger on the beach


----------

